# Need a good free MMORPG to play.



## ChrisC (Sep 13, 2009)

I've been thinking of giving World of Warcraft ago. However, I'm not paying for something like that. Can anyone suggest a good MMORPG to play that works on Linux and is free? I've never played this type of game before. I'm just curious, where do I start?

Any recommendations?


----------



## ChrisC (Sep 13, 2009)

I found one.

http://www.eternal-lands.com/


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 13, 2009)

You want to watch out, because 99% of the time if they say they're free, they're actually "freemium" i.e. basic membership is free but to do anything decent you need to shell out.

That one looks like it's in beta - fair enough but bear in mind that that might change. (Beta players sometimes get grandfathered accounts with benefits though.)


----------



## ChrisC (Sep 13, 2009)

Cheers, I'll keep my wits about me.


----------



## yield (Sep 13, 2009)

Guild Wars is subscription free. 

Don't know enough about Linux to tell you how it runs though.


----------



## debaser (Sep 13, 2009)

Good
MMO
Free

You may only pick 2.

http://www.mmorpg.com/gamelist.cfm is the place to look though!

and perhaps give the wow trial a go, 14 days free and its quick and simple to get set up.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 13, 2009)

Incidentally, on Linux there's a top-down 2D JRPG-style MMO called The Mana World which I tried out recently. I thought it was pretty fun, and it really *is* free as far as I can see.


----------



## Jazzz (Sep 14, 2009)

It's your call but what's wrong with paying a subscription for the entertainment?

I mean if you take a monthly fee and divide it by the number of hours you expect to play in that month - to work out the cost per hour - well it ain't going to be much is it


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 14, 2009)

Guild Wars is utter bollocks.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 14, 2009)

I played one called Rohan for a bit. I think you could pay extra to get some premium content, but it was quite entertaining as a free game.

Like all these things, I got bored of it quite quickly.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Sep 14, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> It's your call but what's wrong with paying a subscription for the entertainment?
> 
> I mean if you take a monthly fee and divide it by the number of hours you expect to play in that month - to work out the cost per hour - well it ain't going to be much is it



The problem comes if your anything like me and can't predict any kind of regular play pattern...

Pay-by-play games is what I want to see.


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 14, 2009)

You could always get fallout 2, and play the russian mmorpg mod for it, if you know russian obviously. There is an english version being worked on though.
http://falloutmods.wikia.com/wiki/FOnline
http://www.fonline.ru/news.php

*eta* apparently there are already english servers.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 14, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Guild Wars is utter bollocks.


 its allright once you get the hang of skill combining

there isnt the need to level grind like in WoW and some of the graphics are reallly nice


----------



## rich! (Sep 14, 2009)

I've just got stig hooked on crossfire.

We've not tried it on a public server yet - just running one of the home PCs as a private one, so we can make all our newbie mistakes in private...


----------



## Cloud (Sep 15, 2009)

Last Chaos is very populated and runs EU realms. It's not too bad but lacks the slickness of the wow interface.


----------

